
101domain.com Security Breach - noinput
http://hosted.verticalresponse.com/387203/30e48da6ce/1648530933/
======
nwilkens
Is it strange that all of these newsletters are searchable in Google? Or is
this a feature that you can disable in the verticalresponse.com console?

[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahosted.verticalrespon...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahosted.verticalresponse.com)

------
rpearl
101domain are complete scammers. A few friends of mine wanted to get a .so
domain when they went to auction this past April. 101domain didn't even bother
to go to auction... but did try to take their money.

------
switz
Uh oh, I just registered a domain with them a week or two ago. Any more
details to this?

Thankfully, I paid with Paypal, so I assume I'm safe.

~~~
kls
I just got the email myself, it appears that payment information was accessed
so they are telling their customers to check the account of the card used,
they did not inform users of retention of payment information nor does it look
like they used a proxy service, so it appears that they where storing original
card numbers on their systems. Fortunately, I use a specific card for online
purchase so I will just cancel the card and ask for a new one. I am not real
happy about having to go back through transactions and look for fraudulent
activity, though.

------
hammerbrostime
Hmmm... I received a different variant of the email. Nothing in my email
suggested they could have accessed my financial account info.

------
drivebyacct2
Why do people keep using these rinky-dink trashy eye-bleed, GoDaddy-esque
websites to register and host their businesses? I'll never understand.

edit: I recommend Gandi.net. They support (most of) the more obscure TLDs and
their tag line is "no bullshit".

~~~
moe
For 101domain there's a simple reason: For some exotic country TLDs they are
the only provider that even has a web interface (seriously).

Apart from that: Avoid them when you can. I have a couple domains there and
the experience is terrible. Inquiry roundtrip times are measured in weeks...

~~~
sturadnidge
Agreed - I have a .do with them, if I could get it somewhere else I would.
Lucky I used PayPal for payment!

